# James Boags Whizard Smith English Ale



## KHB (14/8/07)

i got back from tassie a week ago tried this brew at the brewery over there just wondering if anyone in adelaide has seen it for sale im looking to get some cheers ben


----------



## 0M39A (14/8/07)

very nice beer, had a couple of kegs of it at the latest hopsters meeting in hobart.

only problem is its very overcarbonated for an english bitter. its at lager level carbonation.

tastes great though, lovely colour and malt profile and loads of EKG flavour. sadly lacking in aroma a touch though.


----------



## KHB (14/8/07)

cadbury said:


> i got back from tassie a week ago tried this brew at the brewery over there just wondering if anyone in adelaide has seen it for sale im looking to get some cheers ben


im a new brewer sounds like your abit more advanced then me they said would have a limited release in aus hope i can find some


----------



## Adamt (1/9/07)

Just purchased some of this today at Dan Murphy's Welland (Adelaide), seen it at other smaller bottle shops too.

$17 for a 6 pack at Dan's. Small review to follow in about 10 minutes when I imbibe.

Edit: 

Forgot I have hayfever at the moment and can't really smell/taste that much.... aaaaanyway.

Poured it at ale temperature and got a glass of head... expected  Can't smell much. Taste is killed a bit by the fizz, but theres some nice toffee and biscuit in there, as well as some english hoppyness. Medium body and bitterness.

Definitely isnt a swiller, could easily have a few of these in an evening and be happy though. Pity about the carbonation (and the runny nose).


----------



## bradmcm (1/9/07)

Voosher and I tried some of this early this week.
It's a nice beer, a good wack of E.K. Goldings on the nose and tongue.
It does finish very dry though and it is very heavily carbonated for the style.
A reasonable amount of crystal malt gives it some depth but it could be better.
Definitely something I could drink but it's a bit expensive for what it was.


----------



## ozpowell (1/9/07)

cadbury said:


> i got back from tassie a week ago tried this brew at the brewery over there just wondering if anyone in adelaide has seen it for sale im looking to get some cheers ben


Bought one this arvo at 1st Choice (along with a couple of Mountain Goat brews). Haven't tried it yet, but I think I might just pop the top off it now...

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## glenos (1/9/07)

They had it on tap at the shoreline hotel when I was there for dinner a couple of weeks ago, wasn't game enough to try it, I can barely drink most boags slops. although strongarm bitter is OK, just not readily available even down here.


----------



## Sammus (1/9/07)

I tried it the other day and was pretty disappointed. I was expecting more for some reason (maybe because I didnt see the james boags logo till I opened it ). May I got a bung bottle or something but there was very little taste or aroma. Just taste like any old megaswill, flavourless amber fizz..


----------



## ozpowell (3/9/07)

ozpowell said:


> Bought one this arvo at 1st Choice (along with a couple of Mountain Goat brews). Haven't tried it yet, but I think I might just pop the top off it now...
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael.



Hmmm - disappointing. Next to no malt character, very little hop flavour and no noticable hop aroma. For a beer that claims in big bold lettering on the label to be dry hopped with EKG, I was surprised that there was nothing on the nose.

Actually reminded me of the VB Old-Style Amber Ale that was available a few months back.....

Glad I only bought one bottle.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## mikem108 (3/9/07)

Yeah, this is a diappointing example of the style, way too dumbed down, I prefer the Holdgate ESB as far as locally made "bitters" go


----------



## mfdes (3/9/07)

mikem108 said:


> Yeah, this is a diappointing example of the style, way too dumbed down, I prefer the Holdgate ESB as far as locally made "bitters" go



I tasted it in Hobart at the hopsters meeting where it was unveiled. I had a sip and I thought it was tasteless. Way overcarbonated and served at ~2 degrees. What the hell?

I let it warm up in my hands for a while (and in the process it lost some carbonation), and it was a little better, but not anything I'd waste my money on. The hops are really subtle (can only really taste them on the way back up when you burp, which is no what you'd want), and the finish is too dry. I think it uses a fair chunk of adjuncts too, as I found the flavour lacking. Either that or it's fermented with a very neutral yeast at a cold (ale) temperature.

For your light-pseudo-pils-indoctrinated average joe probably not too bad a drop. For anyone who's tasted malt and hops before... not anything I'd ever pay for.

MFS


----------



## PostModern (3/9/07)

I tried a six pack with my Dad and brother in law over the weekend. As said by others, it was a little dumbed down to the lager drinker market. Not bad when warmed up (I left it in the car for an hour and a bit before drinking) and decarbonated (poured half glasses and swirled continuously for a few mins). Very mild interpretation of the style. No yeast character at all, probably brewed with lager yeast and lagered before filtering, pasteurising, etc. Definitely a little malt flavour and a trace of EKG. Not bad but not brewed for us.


----------



## mfdes (3/9/07)

PostModern said:


> I tried a six pack with my Dad and brother in law over the weekend. As said by others, it was a little dumbed down to the lager drinker market. Not bad when warmed up (I left it in the car for an hour and a bit before drinking) and decarbonated (poured half glasses and swirled continuously for a few mins). Very mild interpretation of the style. No yeast character at all, probably brewed with lager yeast and lagered before filtering, pasteurising, etc. Definitely a little malt flavour and a trace of EKG. Not bad but not brewed for us.



According to the brewer it is indeed brewed with an ale yeast at ale temperatures. I presume it's something akin to Wyeast 1056 at the very low end of its range.

MFS


----------



## PostModern (3/9/07)

mfdes said:


> According to the brewer it is indeed brewed with an ale yeast at ale temperatures. I presume it's something akin to Wyeast 1056 at the very low end of its range.
> 
> MFS



Ah K. Very neutral yeast then. 1056 or Nottingham maybe? I picked up no interest from the yeast at all, although I presume the filtering and cooking of the beer would have stripped a good deal of whatever yeast character there may have been in there.


----------



## Lynch's Brewhouse (3/9/07)

I was in Launie mid August for the Hawks v Pt Adel game and tried some, I thought it was ok and would buy it again, however being new experience is everything and I'd definately call myself a novice. 

Went on the brew tour, and loved the story about how the Wizard Smith name came to being.

Apparently, he used to tend the horses in the early days, during a big flood, rode his bike and swam to the stables to get the horses out (by the time he got there apparently they were up to their shoulders in floods). Once he got them out and safely to high ground the board/management at the time decreed that Wizard had a job for life and under no certain terms was to be sacked. Apparently he continued to work at the Brewery for another 30+ years. 

Love or loathe the beer, cool story.....


----------



## Adamt (3/9/07)

...and Pig's Fly Pale Ale is named after the brewery's magical flying pig...


----------



## jonbob (3/9/07)

I think the story that they should print on the label goes something like this. 

One day Boags marketers noticed that micro-brewery and 'craft' beer was getting more popular, so they decide to create a high profit/low cost beer to tap into this market. 

I tried it over the weekend, if it was the same price as any other Boags six pack, I'd probably drink it every once in a while, but at nearly $20 a 6 pack I expect something a lot better


----------



## PostModern (3/9/07)

jon said:


> One day Boags marketers noticed that micro-brewery and 'craft' beer was getting more popular, so they decide to create a high profit/low cost beer to tap into this market.



I think that's a pretty cynical attitude. Boags have been making seasonal beers for some time now, as do many breweries. They have to appeal to the broadest demographic in order to sell the whole run each time they release one. I think they're targeting the palates of the "unbeerducated" masses. Fair enough. They have a greater obligation to their shareholders than they do to beer, unfortunately. Do you think they should abort the whole seasonal program or make beers that won't sell out?


----------



## Ross (3/9/07)

I had this beer the other night at our presentation dinner & even after a skin full of other craft beers I got plenty of English hop aroma. The beer lacked a bit of depth, but drunk warm, it wasn't a bad drop at all. It deserves a far better rap IMHO than some of you guys are giving it. Try drinking it at proper ale temp & evaluate it then....

cheers Ross


----------



## Dr Gonzo (3/9/07)

I agree Ross,
got a 6'er yesterday and thought it was quite ok.


----------



## PostModern (3/9/07)

Ross said:


> I had this beer the other night at our presentation dinner & even after a skin full of other craft beers I got plenty of English hop aroma. The beer lacked a bit of depth, but drunk warm, it wasn't a bad drop at all. It deserves a far better rap IMHO than some of you guys are giving it. Try drinking it at proper ale temp & evaluate it then....
> 
> cheers Ross



Yeah, I did. And let the excess CO2 get out. The IBU's recently had a club ESB comp. I reckon this would have come third or fourth... Mostly I think the interesting flavours were knocked out by the filtration and pasteurisation. Give me real ale any day.

Don't get me wrong, I applaud Boags for brewing and marketing it (waking up the dead palates of Australia's beer drinkers) but I don't think it was sensational, is all.


----------



## /// (4/9/07)

Ross said:


> & even after a skin full of other craft beers I got plenty of .....



Ross - just wondering if such a wonderful descriptor would be suitable on a judging sheet?! :blink: 

'yes I am only making a lousy joke' key on

Scotty


----------



## mfdes (4/9/07)

PostModern said:


> I think that's a pretty cynical attitude. Boags have been making seasonal beers for some time now, as do many breweries. They have to appeal to the broadest demographic in order to sell the whole run each time they release one. I think they're targeting the palates of the "unbeerducated" masses. Fair enough. They have a greater obligation to their shareholders than they do to beer, unfortunately. Do you think they should abort the whole seasonal program or make beers that won't sell out?



This however is not a seasonal but an entirely new production line. Some of you may appreciate the risk Boags is taking by starting what is the only major brewery English style ale in Australia, and the fact they have to pitch to the uneducated palate. 
As Ross says, let it warm up. The head brewer at Boags explained that they have carbonated it less than their lagers (though it doesn't feel like it and the difference may be minimal), but also that Australian pub beer dispensing systems are all geared to serve the beer at 2 degrees C, and there is not a lot they can do about that. Even on the warmest thermostat setting such systems wouldn't get much above 4 degrees. 
As I said wait till you burp and you'll taste the EKG dry hops! :chug: 

MFS


----------



## Lukes (4/9/07)

Lynch's Brewhouse,*
* love the tall story, they have it in writing on the web site so I guess it must have some level of truth just like San Miguel Corporation is Southeast Asia's largest publicly listed food, beverage, and packaging company...... <_< 

Guy's do you think they are dry hopped with N.T.G. (North Tassie Golding's) or maybe they are E.K.G (East Kiwi Golding's) ?  

Good luck too them as I tasted the St George stuff when it came out and it is S#@*house.

- Luke


----------



## 0M39A (4/9/07)

it escapes my mind at the moment where they said they are currently sourcing the goldings from, but as soon as they are ready, they will be coming from the bushy park hop farm.


----------



## jonbob (4/9/07)

PostModern said:


> . Do you think they should abort the whole seasonal program or make beers that won't sell out?


Not at all, I'd like to see more major breweries making seasonal or interesting beers. 
I just think the whole 'olden days story' to go with the beer is a bit over done. I mean Whizard Smith? Couldn't they get the rights to call it Harry Pottters best beer  

I would like to see this beer become more popular, BUT, I'd also like to see it priced to compete with main stream beers rather than mico breweries, at its current price it seems like the market they are targeting is the people like us, who will happily pay $20 a 6 pack for good beer, rather than your average mega swill drinker.


----------



## 0M39A (4/9/07)

well put.

personally though, being tasmanian, its on tap at a few of the locals i go to, and id much rather drink this than any other macrolager swill, and its priced the same per pint.


----------



## tangent (6/9/07)

I tried it last night and I gotta say, I like it!
Could have had some more body IMO but a nice beer.
Shame it's also only a seasonal beer, and yeah Harry Potter beer? WTF?


----------

